

Coinbase Is Tracking How Users Spend Their Bitcoins - cyphersanctus
http://cointelegraph.com/news/113207/coinbase-is-tracking-how-users-spend-their-bitcoins

======
chrislaco
In other news. My bank tracks where my money is spent. So does the credit card
company. Film at 11. Also, water is wet.

------
skidoo
Inevitable. If it's digital, it's even more controllable than the real thing.

